#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  المنتسبين الجدد برجاء الدخول للاهمية

## بنت مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
أعضاء منتدي لؤلؤة المشرق العربي


اهنئكم على افتتاح المنتدى وعودة مياة 
النيل للتدفق بقوه ،،،،


وبهذه المناسبة


أسجل انتسابي الي المنتدى العزيز 
واعد باني ابذ قصارى جهدى لانجاحه
بتعاوننا جميعا لجعله صرحا شامخا بين
المنتديات العربية ،،، وليكون منبرا من منابر 
العلم يلجأ اليها كل مصري وعربي ،،،،


بنت مصر  :1:

----------


## ابن البلد

مشكورة بنت مصر الغاليه 

و أنا كما أشجع كل الإعضاء إلي الإنتساب إلي المنتدي و إن شاء الله يحوز علي رضاء الجميع  :6:

----------


## زكية زكريا

انا كمان زبونة طازة ومعاكو اهوووو



زكزوكة :1:

----------


## ^^الراسي^^

السلام علــــــــــــــــــيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى جميع المشاركين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى جزيل الشكر
على ل
متهم الحلوووووه الي مالقيت مثلها في جميع المنتديات العربيه





والشكر الخاااااااااااااااااص للي دلوني عليكم


اخووووووووووووكم الراسي  من السعووووووديه :4:   :4:

----------


## بنت مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



أهلا بيك الراسي ومليون وسهلا
اشرقت وانورت ،،، يسعدنا جدااا
انضمامك الينا،،، ويسعدنا اكتر
مشاركاتك اللي واثفة انها حتكون
رائعة وراسية زي صاحبها



أختك بنت مصر  :1:

----------


## ابن النيل

الشوق يجمعنا نتلاقي ...باحلي ما فينا نقدم ....
باحلي تهاني واجمل اماني مبروك من تاني لمنتدانا ...
اضم صوتي لصوتكم وارحب بكل الزائرين ...
واتمني لهم قضاء احلي الاوقات في المنتدي ..


 :4:   :Cool:

----------


## ابن البلد

مرحبا بيك أبن النيل و كمان شعرك الرائع الذي تملئ به المنتدي 


أما الأخ الراسي 

يا مرحبا بيك و يا أهلا وسهلا و نحن هنا في خدمتكم جميعا و نتمي ان نري المزيد من مشاركاتك  :4:   :3:  :D :145: :139:

----------


## فنان

تحياتى اليكم جميعا واتشرف بالقدوم بينكم وارجو ان أكون واحد بينكم

وباقه من الياسمين والفل للكل !!!

ولكم منى كل الحب والتقدير 

أخوكم فنان :1:   :3:

----------


## ابن البلد

100000 باقه زهور ليك يا فنان وأنت بين أخواتك والله و نتشرف بوجودك معنا  :4:

----------


## ابن مصر

[c]بسنت بنت مصر المرحة[/c]   
[c]حبيت بس افكرك بايام زمان[/c] [c]وما مفيش اجمل منها[/c] [c]ذكريات يا اختي العزيزة [/c] [c]للعل تعجبك يا بنت مص الطيبة[/c] [c]اخيك في اللة ابن مصر[/c]

----------


## بنت مصر

ألا ليت الزمان يعود يوما لأخبره بما فعل المشيب


والله فكرتني باحلا ايام يا ابن مصر
ربنا ما يفرقنا ابدا .. ونشوف المنتدى
أجمل المنتديات العربية بتكاتف مجهوداتنا احنا وكل الاعضاء الكرام



بسنت

----------


## ابن مصر

[c]تسلمي يا غالية[/c] [c]مع ناس مثلك[/c] [c]انشاء اللة حانكون من انجاح[/c] [c]المنتديات العربية واني انشاء اللة[/c] [c]لن اتنازل عن اقل من كدة[/c] [c]وللعلمك الخاص وهذة اول مرة اقولها لحد [/c] [c]حد ابن البلد ميعرفش [/c] [c]عندي مفاجاة جميلة لمنتدي انشاء اللة[/c] [c]سوف تدفعوا الي الامام بقوة[/c] [c]ربنا يخليكي يا ست الكل [/c] [c]كل عام وانت بخير[/c] [c]اخيكي في اللة ابن مصر[/c] :D  :Cool:   :5:

----------


## بنت مصر

الله يسلمك ابن مصر الغالي
والله لما بشوف كلامك وكتابتك بحس اني انا اللي مغتربه
وانك انت اللي في قلب قلب مصر .. وان مصر مازلت  جواك بكل خيرها



بسنت

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولاد مصر عماد و بسنت لا اعلم لماذا عندما اتابع حواراتكم باشعر بالأصاله و باشعر ان الدنيا بخير ربنا يخليكم لبعض اصدقاء طول العمر و كل عام و انتم بخير000

----------


## بنت مصر

يخليكي لينا يا هبة يا نور المنتدى وصديقتنا الحبيبة

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بنت مصر الغاليه انا نور المنتدى الله يخليكى و اشكرك من كل قلبى000

----------


## بنت مصر

والله هبهوبة ربنا يعلم انتي غالية اد ايه

----------


## ابن مصر

[c]بنت مصر الغالية وهبة اللة العزيزة [/c] [c]بسيطة جد ا الحكاية يا هبة[/c] [c]القلب الصادق والحب في اللة [/c] [c]والنية الصافية الخالص[/c] [c]وبعدين حتلاقينا مجموعات متفهمة علي حسب النوعية[/c] [c]واني اري فيكم هذة الاشياء والحمد للة[/c] [c]كل عام وانتم بخير[/c] [c]اخيكم ابن مصر[/c]

----------


## ابن البلد

:Smart:   ::no1::

----------


## blody_lion

*السلام عليكم .. و رحمه الله و بركاته 

يسعدني و يشرفني جدا انضمامي لهذا المنتدى الجميل .. و اتمنى اني اتعرف عليكم اكتر .. و اكون عضو مفيد ان شاء الله .. و شكرا*

----------


## بنت مصر

أخي العزيز blody_lion 

بجد بجد انت النهاردة فكرتني بأولى حروفي في منتدى أبناء مصر
ما تتصورش البهجة اللي دخلت قلبي بالموضوع دا
أهلا بيك ومليون وسهلا  في المنتدى

 ::

----------


## بنت مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
> أعضاء منتدي لؤلؤة المشرق العربي
> 
> 
> اهنئكم على افتتاح المنتدى وعودة مياة 
> النيل للتدفق بقوه ،،،،
> ...



اسمحوا لي أكرر النهارة كلمات  من  أول الكلمات اللي كتبتها هنا في هذا المنتدى الحبيب من أربع سنوات
هم عمر منتدانا الغالي .. يارب يكبر ويكبر .. ويستلم مسئوليته مننا  أجيال ورا أجيال

----------


## حنـــــان

ما شاء الله...
وفيتي بوعدك يا بسنت وبتوفي بيه كل يوم.
مثال رائع للمثابرة والاصرار.
والنهاردة فعلا المنتدى بقى صرح شامخ بين المنتديات.
ربنا يديكي الصحة ويقويكي.

وكل الشكر للأعضاء الكرام و أحمد صلاح (ابن البلد) وكل المشرفين الأفاضل.

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا ليكي حبيبة قلبي الغالية حنان 
الحمد لله والشكر لله يارب
ان شاء الله لسة أكتر 
ودا فعلا بفضل مجهود الجميع وحب الكل لهذا الكيان 
اللي  بيحمل أغلى  اسم  لأغلى وطن مصر


بسنت

----------


## ommarr

بصراحة انا فرحان باولاد مصر الحلوين الى بيشاركو فى المنتدى

----------


## ommarr

مصر حلوة واولادها أحلى وأنا جديد على المنتدى وعلى النت كمان ممكن تشرحولى ازاى أتعرف عليكم ياحبايب

----------


## طارق السكندرى

فعلا منتدى يزيدنا شوقا

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا كمان جديدة هنا 
ان شاء الله قربت اكمل السنة الرابعه
لكن ماشاء الله مع ضيوفنا الجدد
واخوانا واخواتنا الغاليين
كل يوم بلاقى منتدانا الغالى اجمل واجمل
ان شاء الله دائما منتدانا الغالى مزيد من التقدم والازدهار
ارق تحياتى للجميييييييييييييييييييع

----------


## nour2005

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
> أعضاء منتدي لؤلؤة المشرق العربي
> 
> 
> اهنئكم على افتتاح المنتدى وعودة مياة 
> النيل للتدفق بقوه ،،،،
> ...





بنت مصر الغالية 

ها هو حلمك قد تحقق 

ومنتدى ابناء مصر اصبح 

من اوائل المنتديات 

وفرحتنا كلنا كبيرة به

ولكن في الفرحة غصّة 

وسببها افتقادنا لتواجدك 

ليتك تعودين وتنوريه من جديد 

تحيتي وسلامي وارق امنياتي 

لك دوما اختي الحبيبة بسنت

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أسجل انتسابي الي المنتدى العزيز 
> واعد باني ابذ قصارى جهدى لانجاحه
> بتعاوننا جميعا لجعله صرحا شامخا بين
> المنتديات العربية ،،، وليكون منبرا من منابر 
> العلم يلجأ اليها كل مصري وعربي ،،،،
> 
> بنت مصر


*وعدتي و وفيتي بوعدك أختنا الفاضلة بنت مصر* 

**

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

اسمحولي أن أسجل اعجابي بهذه النخبة المثابرة التي آلت على نفسها أن ترفع اسم هذا المنتدى عاليا كيما يصير علما من الأعلام يرتاده العرب جميعهم ... و قد كان.
و رغم كوني حديث العهد بهذه الصحبة الطيبة، إلا أنني تمنيت لو عرفتكم منذ زمن،  بارك الله  فيكم جميعا و بارك لكم.

----------

